# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Notes/Mantras for Meditation

## Dthoughts

Add notes/mantras at ur discretion

#1 . Catch yourself when you are drifting off into habitual distractions.
#2 . Stay focused on what you set your mind to.

----------


## InnerVision

For the last week I've been doing 2 20 minute sessions every day. One is in the morning; pure breath meditation for improved focus and relaxation, as preparation for Vipassana practice. The second is right before bed, and more of an addition to MILD: I sit down, turn on some binaural beats (most often the track with LaBerge's voiceover: 'Next time I'm dreaming, I will realize that I'm dreaming'). No results yet but it has really gotten into my mind and daytime thoughts. So, in short:

#3 Meditate to breath to improve both focus and relaxation
#4 Meditate to binaural beats or a MILD-related mantra for improved MILD chances

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Well done.  I like the two-pronged approach.  I should do the same, breath awareness morning to kick start daytime awareness practice, and dream-focused mantras and confirmations at night.

----------


## Dthoughts

#5 Notice how biochemistry affects ur day to day life. I.e. Try to wake up without coffee and notice how it affects ur awake/sleep levels
#6 Try different binaural beats/frequencies

My additions where/are based on Mindfulness. But they work equally well if not more so with meditation. Thanks guys.  :smiley:

----------


## SKA

There is an old Mantra that I sometimes use to meditate:
"Namyo ho Renge Kyo". IIRC it translates to "I surrender to the mystical law of the Universe"
and comes from Buddhism. It has a nice ring to it and becomes very enchanting when repeated
for long periods. Hypnotic.


I have not attempted any Lucid Dream Induction method in possibly 10 years, but tonight I will
try to WILD with that Mantra.

----------


## Dthoughts

Thanks SKA. Nice to see you are still on the internet.  ::D: 

We have met on here and on DMT-Nexus. I love ur avatar. 

Nice to know you are still dreaming. I have used Om mani padme hum in the past It does give a sense of security. I will try this Mantra. I feel the WILDs are coming.  ::lol:: 
Good luck dreaming tonight!

----------


## JustASimpleGuy

This falls under meditation notes. The link describes how to reach access concentration. My experience is that's similar to, if not exactly like, resting in awareness. In that state EEG records gamma synchronicity. This state extends past the end of practice, and sometimes well past. I believe it depends on the experience of the practitioner. I have to think that can be useful for WILD and perhaps other methods?

http://www.leighb.com/jhana3.htm

----------


## Dthoughts

Definetely recommend JustASimpleguy's link on the Jhana's. Very fun read and most importantly very very insightful!

Thanks a lot for that great find. It's not easy. But it's great for getting into altered states.

----------


## ThreeCat

I often pray in the morning for the practice of daily dream awareness--just viewing all people, all animals, all phenomena--as dreams.  I also try to keep the thought near me throughout the day, but I feel that the prayer in the morning starts things appropriately.  At that point, I have made an agreement with myself that I now need to keep!

EDIT: sorry, my mantra is simply, "This is a dream."  I often also couple this with the question, "Am I dreaming?" and perform RCs, and follow this with "observe the dream," and just try to be mindful of whatever comes my way as being dream phenomena.  Sounds like a lot, but I really have no system for it.  They just pop up whenever and I go with whichever verbalization arises.

----------


## MasterMind

All day: WORK, THINK, IMPROVE and then WORK MORE!

Meditation:

#7 Let go...........

----------

